# kan kubuntu van de live cd rom niet verwijderen

## urbain

helaas heb ik geen prettige ervaring met kubuntu.

Ik had deze van een cd rom die werdt meegegeven met het tijdschrift pcm op mijn pc geinstalleert en ik krijg het ding niet aan de praat.

Eerst moest ik via het bios kiezen voor starten van cd rom en dan pas kon dus de installatie beginnen.

Nu wil ik het ding eraf en het lukt niet,ook niet als ik de bios instellingen terug heb gezet naar mijn ander systeem windowsXP home.

telkens ik de pc opstart moet ik kiezen ,eerst staat er dus kubuntu en dan pas maar windows,(tussenin staan nog eens kubuntu en iets zoals restore of zo(dus dat isr er tweemaal).

natuurlijk is het een partitie die aangemaakt werd door kubuntu maar die niet te zien is in windows(dus ook niet te verwijderen)

Hoe moet het dan wel ,en hoe kan ik die partitie verwijderen waar kubuntu opstaat?Beide staan dus op mijn C schijf .

----------

## urbain

veel gelezen maar niemand die iets weet of het zelf heeft meegemaakt

----------

## Aries-Belgium

Als je het geinstalleerd hebt, is het al geen livecd  :Smile: 

Maar goed. Je moet eerst en vooral je MBR terugzetten naar die van Windows.

Booten van de Windows CD, Recovery Console in, en "fixmbr" doen.

Daarna kan je die partitie verwijderen met Partition Magic oid en ofwel de Windows partitie terug groter maken of Gentoo op die partitie installeren natuurlijk  :Razz: 

----------

## urbain

bedankt voor de hulp,maar hetgeen u voorsteld heb ik al gedaan zonder resultaat.

Ik zie in feite maar één oplossing en dat is format C uitvoeren en dan is alles natuurlijk ook weg.

Dit is niet het eerste forum(telenet) dat ik aanspreek,en telkens heb ik al iets anders gedaan,maar goed misschien weten jullie wat meer en kan het toch worden opgelost.Ik wil wel proberen van nog een ander systeem naast windows te installeren,maar linux en consorten daar heb ik toch mijn ogen van opgengetrokken,het is zekers geen eenvoudig systeem en wat het verwijderen betrefd amaaaaaai.

Ik ben zekers al verschillende dagen bezig om het te verwijderen,de ene tip na de andere opvolgend,niets is ondertussen al gelukt.

----------

## tmske

Je kan natuurlijk ook je grub config aanpassen zodat windows als eerste staat zodat je niet meer voor windows moet kiezen. (en eventueel de ubuntu opties verwijderen)  Je kan ervoor zorgen dat grub niet zichbaar is met de "hiddenmenu" optie. (zie: info grub)

Als je dan ubuntu er echt af wilt kan je dit doen met gewone partie-software, die zal je linux partitie wel zien en je kan er dan ook opnieuw een windows partitie van maken.

----------

## koenderoo

Blijft vreemd overigens dat Windows XP je andere partitie niet wil zien. In het partitiebeheer van XP zal deze wel degelijk te zien moeten zijn.

Dit partitiebeheer is uiteraard wat anders dan je windows verkenner.  :Smile: 

Dit partitiebeheer gebeuren vind je volgens mij onder systeembeheer in het configuratiescherm. Daar kun je er volgens mij zelfs voor kiezen om die partitie met Kubuntu toe te voegen aan de windows partitie.

Je kunt er overigens nog steeds voor kiezen om Gentoo eens te proberen. Deze kun je dan mooi op die partitie van Kubuntu installeren. Tijdens de installatie kun je deze namelijk formateren.

----------

## urbain

ik wil wel eens gentoo uitproberen,zeker als die de andere gaat overschrijven.

één ding moet wel ........mijn windows xp mag niet verwijderd worden als ik gentoo de andere laat overschrijven.

Indien dit niet het geval is dan kan ik met gentoo niets doen hé,hoegoed het programma ook is,ik wil altijd nog op windows terugvallen voor het geval ik in de nood geraak.

----------

## Aries-Belgium

 *urbain wrote:*   

> ik wil wel eens gentoo uitproberen,zeker als die de andere gaat overschrijven.
> 
> één ding moet wel ........mijn windows xp mag niet verwijderd worden als ik gentoo de andere laat overschrijven.
> 
> Indien dit niet het geval is dan kan ik met gentoo niets doen hé,hoegoed het programma ook is,ik wil altijd nog op windows terugvallen voor het geval ik in de nood geraak.

 

Zolang jij niets misdoet en mooi de handbook volgt, kan er niks misgaan met je Windows partitie.  :Wink: 

----------

## urbain

Nu nog iets vinden waar gentoo op staat ,en we zijn vertrokken.

----------

## koenderoo

gewoon downlollen? http://www.gentoo.org/main/en/where.xml

----------

## urbain

en welke moet ik daarvan kiezen ??

live cd ,universal of een van die andere mogelijkheden ????

----------

## urbain

nog maar eens.........waarom staan er zoveel verschillende mogelijkheden op de website ?

Waarom niet gewoon 1 bestand om te downloaden ? het moet toch zijn dat er verschil is en nu vraag ik gewoon welke ik moet kiezen meer niet.

Als deze dan wel goed is om mee te werken is dat het overwegen waard om over te stappen ,maar toch lees je overal dat het moeilijke systemen zijn.

----------

## Aries-Belgium

 *urbain wrote:*   

> en welke moet ik daarvan kiezen ??
> 
> live cd ,universal of een van die andere mogelijkheden ????

 

Live CD is in principe het enige dat je nodig hebt, maar op de Universal staat een grafische installer maar ik heb al gehoord dat die nog niet echt op punt staat. En dan is er idd nog de package cd, maar daar staan alleen de pakketjes op want dan moet je ook nog steeds één van de twee andere hebben.

Kies aub ook het juiste arch  :Wink: 

 *urbain wrote:*   

> Als deze dan wel goed is om mee te werken is dat het overwegen waard om over te stappen ,maar toch lees je overal dat het moeilijke systemen zijn.

 

Het is zo moeilijk dan je het jezelf wil maken  :Very Happy:  Volg gewoon de handbook en als er problemen zijn, kan je nog steeds terrecht op het forum.

----------

## urbain

Ik heb dus gentoo opgehaald en dan wilde ik het installeren,maar zelfs dan kan het niet op een normale manier.

De normale procedure is software aanklikken en installeren,neen met dit zie ik eerst verschillende mappen waaruit ik mijn keuze moet maken(niet gevonden dus) en dan (had 1 mapje open gedaan)stond daar iets van booten enzo,op dat moment hoefde het voor mij niet meer.

Waarom kan zoiets niet gewoon zoals alle software,in de lade steken en installeren????

----------

## koenderoo

misschien als je je iets meer verdiept in de distro die je kiest en niet zomaar lukraak wat probeert te installeren was je er achter gekomen dat Gentoo niet voor ingedutte en verwende Windows gebruikers is.   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Ik vraag me echt heel erg af waar je het lef vandaan haalt om mensen die zo hulp verlenend zijn en je proberen te helpen, om die mensen op deze manier op hun ziel te trappen!

Ga aub teurg naar je Windows gebruikers groepje en blijf ver weg van Linux!

----------

## Aries-Belgium

 *urbain wrote:*   

> Waarom kan zoiets niet gewoon zoals alle software,in de lade steken en installeren????

 

Omdat Gentoo zich nog werkelijk vasthoudt aan de roots van Linux, namelijk source downloaden en zelf compilen. Gentoo heeft dit al vergemakkelijkt met Portage die dit allemaal automatisch voor jou doet.

Als ik van jou was zou ik even wat dingen gaan lezen ivm Linux. De algemene werking enzo. Je zit nog steeds met Windows in je hoofd bij het gebruiken van Linux. Dat is nooit goed :S

----------

## urbain

 *Aries-Belgium wrote:*   

>  *urbain wrote:*   Waarom kan zoiets niet gewoon zoals alle software,in de lade steken en installeren???? 
> 
> Omdat Gentoo zich nog werkelijk vasthoudt aan de roots van Linux, namelijk source downloaden en zelf compilen. Gentoo heeft dit al vergemakkelijkt met Portage die dit allemaal automatisch voor jou doet.
> 
> Als ik van jou was zou ik even wat dingen gaan lezen ivm Linux. De algemene werking enzo. Je zit nog steeds met Windows in je hoofd bij het gebruiken van Linux. Dat is nooit goed :S

 

daar zit hem inderdaad het probleem,en ja het klinkt misschien bruut maar het is zekers niet de bedoeling van op de tenen van gelijk wie te trappen.

Ik heb alle respeckt voor de hulp die ik heb gekregen,ook al ben ik van kubuntu nog niet vanaf.

Misschien ga ik toch zoals je zegt eens wat meer info moeten lezen om linux beter te begrijpen.Het probleem is dat ik op een gegeven moment zal moeten kiezen want en windows en linux dat kan zo  niet verder.

Als je zolang iets hebt(gelijk wat) dan neem je toch ook niet zomaar direkt afscheid;of wel ???

Gelukkig  hebt u het begrepen dat het niet de bedoeling is van op de tenen te trappen.

Bedankt voor het begrip van een wel superleek op gebied van linux.

----------

## Rainmaker

Ik weet het niet zeker, maar zou kubuntu de bootloader niet hebben geinstalleerd op de 1e sector van de harde schijf?

In dat geval: start nogmaals de recovery console van windows.

Dan geef de opdracht "map"

je krijgt een berg apparaten terug die je harde schijf partities voorstellen.

dan draai je 

fixmbr <apparaatnaam van de partitie waarop je kubuntu geinstalleerd hebt>

----------

## koenderoo

 *urbain wrote:*   

> 
> 
> daar zit hem inderdaad het probleem,en ja het klinkt misschien bruut maar het is zekers niet de bedoeling van op de tenen van gelijk wie te trappen.
> 
> Ik heb alle respeckt voor de hulp die ik heb gekregen,ook al ben ik van kubuntu nog niet vanaf.
> ...

 

Klinkt al een heel stuk positiever, gelukkig. 

Als je de installatiedocs volgt die op de site van Gentoo staan, hier dus, dan kom je een heel eind. Het beschrijft o.a. welke installatiecd je zou moeten kiezen (paragraaf 2c). 

Wanneer je deze installatie stap voor stap doorloopt en de partities van Kubuntu gebruikt voor de installatie, ben je van Kubuntu af. Je kunt via de installatie van grub (ook in de manual) je Windows partitie weer benaderbaar maken. Wil je achteraf weer helemaal van Linux af, dan kun je de optie van Rainmaker gebruiken om de Master Boot Record weer te herstellen voor WinXp. Zolang je dus niet aan je NTFS partities komt, zal Windows gewoon blijven staan.

----------

## Q-collective

 *koenderoo wrote:*   

> Wil je achteraf weer helemaal van Linux af, dan kun je de optie van Rainmaker gebruiken om de Master Boot Record weer te herstellen voor WinXp. Zolang je dus niet aan je NTFS partities komt, zal Windows gewoon blijven staan.

 

Waarom zou je dat willen?  :Razz: 

----------

## freerk

 *Quote:*   

> fixmbr <apparaatnaam van de partitie waarop je kubuntu geinstalleerd hebt>

 

Nou kijk; vlgs mij moet dat zijn FDISK /MBR als je in dos start vanaf flop oid

Maar ome Bill geeft antwoord op :

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/69013/

kijk en huiver..

Tja hij MOET natuurlijk wel oplossingen geven hoe je dat vervelende linux er weer af kunt krijgen

NB: je ziet vanaf windows Linux niet, maar vanaf linux kun je windows wel zien :------)

----------

## Rainmaker

 *freerk wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   fixmbr <apparaatnaam van de partitie waarop je kubuntu geinstalleerd hebt> 
> 
> Nou kijk; vlgs mij moet dat zijn FDISK /MBR als je in dos start vanaf flop oid
> 
> Maar ome Bill geeft antwoord op :
> ...

 

In dat artikel staat nergens ook maar het woord "linux".

Microsoft is niet meer zo kinderachtig hoor. Zie bijvoorbeeld http://support.microsoft.com/?kbid=126671

Ook had de topicstarter fixmbr (XP-equivelent van fdisk /mbr) en fixboot al geprobeerd.

Mijn reactie was bedoeld om LILO / GRUB van de 1e sector van de partitie te verwijderen, een andere manier waarop GRUB wel start, maar niet weg te halen is met fix(mbr/boot)

----------

